# Cupcake Stand?



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

June wedding and the bride wants a cupcake stand. We did a wedding last fall and the bride had a stand made from rounds of plywood and tiered them by putting clay plant between the layers. Very pretty.

This stand that the bride has found is made of cardboard. I'm worried that since the wedding is outside beside a lake, although in a tent, that it may be too light and blow over sending 200 cupcakes into the grass. Has anyone had any experience with this product?

cupcaketree.com - Home - Cupcaketree com


----------



## cheri (Apr 5, 2006)

Never tried it but, Smart and Final has a cheaper one that that!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I checked their website, but couldn't find it. Where did you see it?


----------



## tastebuds (May 9, 2007)

I have used this product before and thought is was great. I think the wind would have to be pretty strong to blow all those cupcakes away! Good luck!


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

I think it would be ok with all the cupcakes on it. but when they remove half i think if windy there could be a problem. be careful of the placement.we use metal ones.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

That was my feeling. I am confident that since it's an outside wedding that I am catering, the weather will do something out of the ordinary. Gale force winds, torrential downpours, heat and humidty the likes of which NH never sees, unseasonably cold weather.... It's a good thing I have a sense of humor.


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Here are some instructions on how to make a cupcake stand:

CakeJournal.com: How to make a cake stand for cupcakes or mini cakes


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks Norma! I've passed the site along to my client. It will give her something to think about.


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

If you take a look at Pink Cake Box Specialty Wedding Cakes you will see one of their amazing cup cake stands through the photos.

If and when I make one, it will be very heavy and sturdy, you dont want the stand going lobsided at anyone point during the serving process or outside, I think using strong sturdy materials is everyone's best bet. I would probabably use some really sturdy wood with a heavy base, perfectly centered


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Cupcakes NJ/NY/PA » Pink Cake Box

Wedding Cupcake Stands » Pink Cake Box Wedding Cakes & more

I think these links are very crucial to your success !


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Alongcame,

Great photos. Thanks! You're right- borrowing some of her ideas will certainly help!

Her cupcake stands look flimsy to me, though. Thin plastic held together at the center. I guess they must work well if she's using them.

I mentioned someplace on this thread about a cupcake stand made by one of my brides. It was plywood circles in graduating sizes held apart by clay plant pots. Some clever woodworker could drill holes through the center of the tier and to connect the whole thing, although it isnt' what they did in this case. The effect was very pretty although I can see that the clay pots may not match every wedding theme. They had covered the plywood in florist foil and trimmed the edges with lemon leaves- I don't remember if they were real or fake. I'm trying to convince my brides to do the same. It would be heavier and sturdier.

I do a few outdoor weddings each season, and I can be certain of some weather disturbance each and every time. Last fall, my canopy was pulled out of the ground as well as the very strong tent stakes on the rental tent. My stack of cambros blew over and a gust of wind pushed me into the outside of the tent causing me to break one of my expensive and beautiful ironstone platters. It was pretty funny watching my helper try to replenish the salad bowl while the wind was blowing the greens out as fast as she could put them in.

Why is it that we cater anyway...?


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

hahaha! wow lentil! I don't know why we cater to be honest  just kidding! I do it for the smiles at the end of the day.

I forget the wording that Anna used from pink cake box but it was as you mentioned some sort of flimsy plastic type layers, but some of their stands hold over 200 cupcakes. 

I want to try making some cupcake stands by using the fake cake circles (styrofoam) using them as the center of the tower, going smaller up as they reach the top and for each layer using a thin to medium size 1/4" piece of wood as the base of each layer. then decorating with foil, paper, ribbons, you name it. I think attaching all of this using glue would suffice, if not i'm sure there would be a way to anchor it.

Pink cake box has been a great inspiration for me, im making a 3 tiered topsy turvy specialty cake, this cake will only be for practice, it will be inspired by some of the cakes on her site. 

Hope i've helped thus far!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I was reading somewhere how to make a 3 tiered topsy turvy cake. Very cool! And very difficult. Please post pictures when you can. It's surely well beyond my limited capabilities. I am not a baker, but I pay one weekly.... She'd love to do something like that, but alas, I'm not a bakery either. Just a tiny cafe catering service that sells baked goods.

Thanks again for the Pink Box website. I've bookmarked it and will refer to it for ideas.


----------



## cheri (Apr 5, 2006)

Sorry about being gone, the cupcake stands are in store, I didn't even know they had a site!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

What is your opinion of them? Sturdy?


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

On a complete side note, I made some cupcakes haha..

http://www.alongcameanappetite.com/cupcakes.jpg

The next version will have alot more frosting, I promise! :lol:


----------



## klittle (Apr 15, 2011)

I am trying to find a solution for a cupcake stand that does not cost a fortune. Our center pieces are the ceramic pots with flowers, so the stand you are talking about would work perfectly (our wedding is in a barn). I am wondering if you could send me "directions" or tell me how they assembled the stand, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks soo much

Katie


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Yikes, klittle!  That post was almost 3 years ago- I can hardly remember 3 days ago!

That said, I think there were 3 rounds cut from plywood, each one larger than the other.  They were held apart by clay plant pots, if I remember correctly.  It was really cute.  I have since bought a white plastic one for around $50.  You can google to find it.  Good luck!


----------



## klittle (Apr 15, 2011)

lol I just noticed the date. Thanks soo much for responding. I am going to attempt something along those lines.


----------

